# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt dây CNC (EDM) >  Dịch vụ xử lý mũi taro/khoan gãy

## Gamo

Thấy box EDM im ắng quá nên giải trí cho vui




Hậu quả sau 1 tiếng đồng hồ

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, CNC abc, duonghoang, emptyhb, Ga con, huanpt, huynhbacan, lucasyeah12345, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson, Tuanlm, vopminh

----------


## nhatson

nhà còn mấy con kavo 42v vậy, thẩy em mượn test vfd

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, kêu Gấu qua đi...

----------


## hminhtq

Cụ gà cho e hỏi cái này cụ diy phải ko ạ con step dk bằng j ạ

----------


## Gamo

Dạ con step điều khiển bằng step driver ạ  :Wink:

----------

CNC abc

----------


## hminhtq

Cụ cứ troll e cái j điều khiển cái drive ấy ạ máy tính hay j ạ

----------


## Gamo

Hehe em dùng 1 con microcontroller ợ. Nhưng em nghe đám sinh viên của cụ MyloveXXX chẳng chơi phức tạp thế, cụ ấy cho bọn nó dùng motor DC hay tự quấn solenoid là xong

----------

CNC abc

----------


## duonghoang

--- Còn mấy lỗ ngoáy cho gãy thêm vài mũi nữa làm tiếp clip đẹp đẹp đi cụ ơi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mylove299

Hê hê e đây. Nếu dùng microcontrol điều khiển Gap thì khi nào e ghé bác chỉ giáo em nhé

----------


## Gamo

> --- Còn mấy lỗ ngoáy cho gãy thêm vài mũi nữa làm tiếp clip đẹp đẹp đi cụ ơi


Huhu... mới nói là gãy thêm 1 mũi taro nữa




> Hê hê e đây. Nếu dùng microcontrol điều khiển Gap thì khi nào e ghé bác chỉ giáo em nhé


Hehe, ko biết dùng MCU có phức tạp quá ko? Thấy solenoid cũng rứa mà đơn giản hơn

----------


## maxx.side

Anh Gà dùng que chọc chọc bằng vật liệu gì vậy anh, vụ này hay chắc chế một bộ portable mới đc  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thực nghiệm cho thấy que đồng thau bắn lẹ & ít mòn hơn inox ạ. Que sắt có cái màn nhiễm từ, nó hít vào miếng sắt bên dưới cũng vui lắm...

----------

maxx.side

----------


## CNC abc

Em nghe nói điện cực phải bằng đồng đỏ chứ ạ?

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho... đồng đỏ & đồng thau là bà con gần bác ợ. Khác nhau tỷ lệ đồng & kẽm. Đồng đỏ em ko biết kiếm ở đâu chứ đồng thau thì em nhiều lắm. Thường thì bọn nó dùng graphite (than) hoặc hợp kim của đồng như đồng thau, đồng đỏ, đồng tungsten hoặc đồng nguyên chất.

Cơ mà có lỗ, có cây thì cứ chọt vào thôi  :Wink:

----------

CNC abc

----------


## Ga con

Cái que đó hay xài đồng thau, vì nó còn có lỗ cho nước xuyên qua nữa, đồng đỏ hơi khó làm.

Về cái điện cực này thì càng dẫn điện tốt càng ít mòn, cụ nên chế bằng bạc Ag là nhất  :Cool:  :Cool: .

Đồng thau dẫn điện kém đồng đỏ nhiều lắm cụ, theo thang thì đồng nguyên chất (đồng đỏ) -> đồng thanh (đồng + thiếc = đồng mắt cua, mắc bằng đến gấp rưỡi đồng đỏ, được cái rất cứng) -> đồng thau (đồng + kẽm). Than chì dẫn điện cũng tốt nhưng hay xài làm điện cực chính là do ưu điểm rẻ, ít mòn, dễ gia công hơn.

Chắc cụ phải cho nó xoay chầm chậm nữa cho chắc ăn, lỡ cái que đó nó nghiêng, không xoay mà bắn lỗ sâu 1 hồi banh lỗ luôn á.

Thanks.

----------

CNC abc, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, cái que có lỗ đó mua ở đâu hả Phúc?

Cái que bị nghiêng thì xoay giúp ích gì ta? Ý Phúc là bị cong?

----------


## hoahong102

ước gì, mới gãy taro 2 lỗ bắt con trựơt can tội lười đi mua mũi mới, chắc bỏ luôn vì mỗi con trượt 4 ốc bó chắc chưa phải vấn đề lớn , vác đi bắn lại mất mấy lít mà ngại quá

----------


## Gamo

Làm 1 bộ edm portable đi bác  :Wink:

----------

CNC abc

----------


## huanpt

> Làm 1 bộ edm portable đi bác


Bữa nào chuyển giao cho anh làm 1 cái  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

Nó mà xiên thì nó cạ vào lỗ, banh ren luôn.

Ít nhất khi xoay cụ biết nó có bị cong không. Thứ 2 là xoay thì bắn ra cái lỗ tròn.

Cái que có lỗ đó a ra mấy tiệm bán tool có bán đó a.

Thanks.

----------

CNC abc, Gamo, haignition

----------


## Gamo

> Bữa nào chuyển giao cho anh làm 1 cái


Hehe, làm đi anh. Nghe là đám sinh viên nó học, làm 30 phút là xong

----------


## nhatson

đúng bài em nhớ vừa quay vừa bơm áp lực vào cái ống đồng thau

----------

Gamo

----------


## vufree

Cái này là cái già dậy? bớ Người Ta Ai nói cho Tui biết cái này là cái dềy dợ? Lại nổi máu nghiện lên rồi.....

----------


## CNC abc

> Cái que đó hay xài đồng thau, vì nó còn có lỗ cho nước xuyên qua nữa, đồng đỏ hơi khó làm.
> 
> Về cái điện cực này thì càng dẫn điện tốt càng ít mòn, cụ nên chế bằng bạc Ag là nhất .
> 
> Đồng thau dẫn điện kém đồng đỏ nhiều lắm cụ, theo thang thì đồng nguyên chất (đồng đỏ) -> đồng thanh (đồng + thiếc = đồng mắt cua, mắc bằng đến gấp rưỡi đồng đỏ, được cái rất cứng) -> đồng thau (đồng + kẽm). Than chì dẫn điện cũng tốt nhưng hay xài làm điện cực chính là do ưu điểm rẻ, ít mòn, dễ gia công hơn.
> 
> Chắc cụ phải cho nó xoay chầm chậm nữa cho chắc ăn, lỡ cái que đó nó nghiêng, không xoay mà bắn lỗ sâu 1 hồi banh lỗ luôn á.
> 
> Thanks.


Em mới thấy thoáng qua 1 lần trong đời thực chưa tới 1 phút, ng ta bắn điện chi tiết để làm khuôn ép nhựa, điện cực bằng đồng đỏ ( đồng nguyên chất) và không hề có lỗ. Nước bơm bên ngoài.





> Nó mà xiên thì nó cạ vào lỗ, banh ren luôn.
> 
> Ít nhất khi xoay cụ biết nó có bị cong không. Thứ 2 là xoay thì bắn ra cái lỗ tròn.
> 
> Cái que có lỗ đó a ra mấy tiệm bán tool có bán đó a.
> 
> Thanks.


Em thấy trên mạng ng ta lấy ốc hay mũi taro gãy bằng cách bắn 1 lỗ hình lục giác nhỏ hơn cái mũi gãy và độ sâu khoảng 5-6mm để tránh làm hư hỏng lỗ và tiết kiệm thời gian, sau đó thò cây lục giác vào mà vặn ra thôi. Chứ nếu bắn cho tan hết mũi gãy đó vừa lâu mà dễ hư lỗ
Tks!

----------

Gamo

----------


## CNC abc

Bác Gamo cho em hỏi: Bộ nguồn bác xài bao nhiêu vôn, ampe ạ?
Tks bác!

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, có lý ta, để kiếm cây lục giác bằng đồng xem sao. Mình bắn bằng cây tròn, bé hơn lỗ tí rồi thò mũi chuyên trị ốc vít gãy vào mở ra, chơi lục giác có lẽ hay hơn.

Theo mình nghe thì các tiến sĩ & máy công nghiệp hay dùng 40v-80v, dòng thì ko biết, nghe khoảng 40A-50A, cá biệt có thể lên 300A

Còn mình thì dùng nguồn lab, 30V, 1A thôi. Sử dụng pp RC Relaxation nên tỏa nhiệt nhiều. Đang kiếm con nguồn lab 60V mà chưa ra >.<




> Cái này là cái già dậy? bớ Người Ta Ai nói cho Tui biết cái này là cái dềy dợ? Lại nổi máu nghiện lên rồi.....


Hehe, em lấy cái nguồn laser cho nó nẹt điện cho vui ấy mà

----------

CNC abc

----------


## maxx.side

Phương pháp này tương tự như dùng hồ quang phá hủy bề mặt kim loại, có khi ampe cao volt thấp lại tốt hơn ko anh Gà.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, có lý, mà mình chưa thử, cụ nào có điều kiện thử giùm...

Lý do mình chưa thử được vì có 1 số vấn đề sau:
1. Mình đọc tài liệu thấy nó nói do Spark chứ ko phải do Arc (làm hỏng bề mặt). Spark thì có lẽ do phóng điện từ tụ. Như vậy tụ càng lớn thì năng lượng phóng ra càng khủng. Mình hạn dòng bằng trở nên tụ càng bự thì thời gian nạp càng lâu => số lần bắn/giây giảm. Con Pulse EDM chắc tha hồ chọn tụ...
2. Mình hạn dòng bằng trở nên rất nóng => chưa test với dòng cao được
3. Áp cao cũng có điểm lợi của nó là dễ nẹt hơn. Áp cao năng lượng nhiều hơn. Ngoài ra, áp cao dễ nẹt, ít bị ảnh hưởng bởi chất dơ làm bịt khe giữa 2 điện cực. Tuy nhiên mình chưa hiểu tại sao người ta chỉ dùng 40V-80V?

----------

CNC abc, maxx.side

----------


## maxx.side

Nếu vậy thì do an toàn, trên 50V là có khả năng nhăn răng rồi, nước nôi lỏng bỏng thế kia rò rỉ phát là cả đám nhìn nhau cười...

----------


## CKD

EDM thì nó thường thế này
- Dùng áp DC để nạp tụ qua điện trở.
- Công suất phá thì... nối song song nhiều tụ.
- Điện áp thì như cụ Gà nói... có thể vì áp cao quá thì nguy hiểm, áp nhỏ quá thì khó tạo hồ quang. Sparks thì cũng là dạng hồ quang thôi, nhưng thời gian duy trì rất ngắn hay dọi là tia lửa.

Khi làm việc thì nó giống vầy


Tham khảo cho bác nào muốn DIY http://forums.reprap.org/read.php?1,262452

----------

CNC abc, haignition, maxx.side

----------


## Ga con

> Em mới thấy thoáng qua 1 lần trong đời thực chưa tới 1 phút, ng ta bắn điện chi tiết để làm khuôn ép nhựa, điện cực bằng đồng đỏ ( đồng nguyên chất) và không hề có lỗ. Nước bơm bên ngoài.
> 
> 
> 
> Em thấy trên mạng ng ta lấy ốc hay mũi taro gãy bằng cách bắn 1 lỗ hình lục giác nhỏ hơn cái mũi gãy và độ sâu khoảng 5-6mm để tránh làm hư hỏng lỗ và tiết kiệm thời gian, sau đó thò cây lục giác vào mà vặn ra thôi. Chứ nếu bắn cho tan hết mũi gãy đó vừa lâu mà dễ hư lỗ
> Tks!


E thì đi bắn hoài à :Embarrassment: . Bắn cũng nhanh lắm, cỡ cây taro M5 dài 20mm bắn chừng 5p là xong à.

Điện cực thì có nhiều loại nhưng đúng bài loại bắn lỗ xỏ dây phải loại có lỗ thông để bơm nước (áp lực khá cao á bác), mà cỡ trên 1mm mới có lỗ.

Cây taro phần thân giữa nó có chút xíu thịt à, bắn vào lõi thì xung quang trống lốc, vặn cái nó bể ra nữa. Cụ biết taro gãy thì ngoài mấy cái bất cẩn như va quẹt hay rơi rớt làm nó gãy thì toàn quá lực nó gãy, mà lực làm gãy cả cây taro thì vặn lục giác vừa vừa không ăn thua. Xử lý với ốc gãy thì ok.

Thanks.

----------

CNC abc, haignition

----------


## vufree

Hahahahahha.. hiểu dòi, xắp có cái máy này nữa dòi.

----------


## huanpt

> Hahahahahha.. hiểu dòi, xắp có cái máy này nữa dòi.


Thôi ông ơi, tui nghe giang hồ nó đồn là tui với ông bệnh ngang nhau.
Tui nhường ông vậy.

----------

vufree

----------


## Gamo

Haha, đúng đúng đúng....

----------

vufree

----------


## CNC abc

> Cụ biết taro gãy thì ngoài mấy cái bất cẩn như va quẹt hay rơi rớt làm nó gãy thì toàn quá lực nó gãy, mà lực làm gãy cả cây taro thì vặn lục giác vừa vừa không ăn thua. Xử lý với ốc gãy thì ok.
> 
> Thanks.


Theo em thì ngược lại bác ạ. Lực làm gãy taro là khi vặn theo chiều thuận, còn khi tháo taro thì vặn theo chiều nghịch, lực khá nhỏ, thậm chí có khi còn lỏng le nữa à. (giông như khi mình taro vậy, vặn thuận thì nặng chứ văn ngược thì nhẹ re thôi)
Ngược lại xử lý ốc gãy mới đáng ngại. Ốc mới vặn gãy thì còn đỡ chứ ốc sét lâu ngày vặn gãy thì chỉ có gió đá hay hàn CO2 mới xử nó được hoặc bắn điện cho banh nó luôn chứ lục giác thì bó tay rồi.
Tks.

----------


## Gamo

Mình nghĩ tùy cách bắn nữa. Như mình bắn bằng que kích thước bé hơn lỗ khoảng 1ly, bắn xong 3 cạnh của của mũi taro cũng tự rớt ra luôn. Ốc vít bị sét mà bắn mới chua á

Mà nghi là lão Gà Con đang nói chuyện mũi taro to vặn bằng máy, ông abc đang nói mũi 6ly vặn bằng tay

Để kiếm mấy que lục giác, test theo pp bác CNC abc xem sao.

----------


## CKD

> Theo em thì ngược lại bác ạ. Lực làm gãy taro là khi vặn theo chiều thuận, còn khi tháo taro thì vặn theo chiều nghịch, lực khá nhỏ, thậm chí có khi còn lỏng le nữa à. (giông như khi mình taro vậy, vặn thuận thì nặng chứ văn ngược thì nhẹ re thôi)
> Ngược lại xử lý ốc gãy mới đáng ngại. Ốc mới vặn gãy thì còn đỡ chứ ốc sét lâu ngày vặn gãy thì chỉ có gió đá hay hàn CO2 mới xử nó được hoặc bắn điện cho banh nó luôn chứ lục giác thì bó tay rồi.
> Tks.


Cụ taro được bao nhiêu lỗ rồi nhỉ? Tâm lý thường cứ nghĩ vặn vào sợ gãy, nên để câm điều chỉnh lực tạy. Khi vặn ra cứ nghĩ là nó nhẹ tơn nên thường không chú ý. Kẹt phôi phát là gãy ngay. Mà chuyện kẹt phôi là chuyện thường ngày ở huyện  :Big Grin:  Bệnh thường gặp của em là lúc vặn vào xong nhả ra xíu thì nó gãy  :Smile:

----------

CNC abc

----------


## lekimhung

Em lâu lâu mới taro nên gãy mũi cũng ít gặp, có lần bị gãy không biết làm sao lấy ra nên bực mình chơi liều, em lấy cây đèn khò bình gas mini khò cho nóng rồi lấy ca nước đá tưới lên cho nó lạnh, sau đó lấy cây ty thép gió kê vô mà búa vừa tay, kết quả là cái mũi nó vỡ nát ra luôn, tuy hơi cùi bắp nhưng nói chung là dùng cách này cũng tạm được ạ.

----------

CNC abc, haignition

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, làm con EDM đi

----------


## lekimhung

Cụ gamo muốn ngon thì chế thêm cái máy mạ Cu đi, mua cây kim tiêm về mạ lớp Cu lên cho nó có màu giống với người ta, rồi dùng máy bơm phun sương mini mà xịt, mấy cái mũi taro nhiều khi gãy trên cái khung máy bự bự thì chỉ có bơm nước như vậy thôi chứ nhà cụ đâu có cái máng nước nào đủ lớn để cho cái khung đó vào đâu.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, có thùng mạ Cu chứ, hohoho....  :Wink: 

Mà khung bự cần gì máng nước bự? Bao nhiêu nước cho đủ. Bơm phun sương thì ok, nhưng e là ko ngon do ko đủ rửa, mà phun kiểu gì cũng phải hứng, ko nó chảy tè le hết, bí quá mới xài thui

Tiện thể thì trong trường hợp máy bự cần xử thì chế cái hồ nhân tạo như sau:

----------

CNC abc

----------


## lekimhung

Nói nghiêm túc mà, không đùa đâu. Mấy vị trí hiểm hóc hay hướng taro từ dưới lên trên thì chỉ có bơm nước thôi.

----------

CNC abc, haignition

----------


## lekimhung

Mà cụ mở dịch vụ thì cũng phải tính tới chuyện phục vụ tại nhà khách hàng chớ, nhiều khi lấy 1 vài lỗ mà chở cục sắt tới nhà cụ cũng ngại à.

----------

CNC abc

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thanks chú. Đúng là góc kẹt quá thì phải phun, nhưng như tau nói đó là hạ sách thôi, bí quá mới dùng...

Còn vụ dịch vụ là đùa thôi. Thấy box này im lìm quá nên post bài câu like ấy mà, bắn được bao nhiêu tiền, tiền lương quá cha tiền thu vào, sao đọ lại mấy lão bắn điện Hà Tôn Quyền  :Wink: 

Trong đám bạn bè có nhiều lão khóc vụ gãy taro rồi nên dụ bà con làm con EDM để nhà. Như tau mỗi lần mà gãy mũi taro mà chạy ra Hà Tôn Quyền thì chắc chết

----------

CNC abc

----------


## CNC abc

> Cụ taro được bao nhiêu lỗ rồi nhỉ? Tâm lý thường cứ nghĩ vặn vào sợ gãy, nên để câm điều chỉnh lực tạy. Khi vặn ra cứ nghĩ là nó nhẹ tơn nên thường không chú ý. Kẹt phôi phát là gãy ngay. Mà chuyện kẹt phôi là chuyện thường ngày ở huyện  Bệnh thường gặp của em là lúc vặn vào xong nhả ra xíu thì nó gãy





> Em lâu lâu mới taro nên gãy mũi cũng ít gặp, có lần bị gãy không biết làm sao lấy ra nên bực mình chơi liều, em lấy cây đèn khò bình gas mini khò cho nóng rồi lấy ca nước đá tưới lên cho nó lạnh, sau đó lấy cây ty thép gió kê vô mà búa vừa tay, kết quả là cái mũi nó vỡ nát ra luôn, tuy hơi cùi bắp nhưng nói chung là dùng cách này cũng tạm được ạ.


Học hỏi kinh nghiệm của 2 bác.
Em chưa taro nhiều nhưng cũng bị gãy mũi vài lần. Mỗi lần bị gãy mũi là 1 lần em khốn khổ, nên em rất cẩn thận, vặn vô hay vặn ra đều hết sức nhẹ tay ạ.
Tks.

----------


## Ga con

> Cụ taro được bao nhiêu lỗ rồi nhỉ? Tâm lý thường cứ nghĩ vặn vào sợ gãy, nên để câm điều chỉnh lực tạy. Khi vặn ra cứ nghĩ là nó nhẹ tơn nên thường không chú ý. Kẹt phôi phát là gãy ngay. Mà chuyện kẹt phôi là chuyện thường ngày ở huyện  Bệnh thường gặp của em là lúc vặn vào xong nhả ra xíu thì nó gãy


Tùy loại mũi taro nữa anh. Với loại taro thẳng hoặc loại vát xéo mặt trước thì ba vớ nó rơi xuống, phải trả ngược thường xuyên để cắt ba vớ (vặn xuống 1/2 - vài vòng xong trả ngược lại), không trả không được.

Còn loại thân xoắn (hay gọi là taro máy), va vớ nó trồi ngược lên thì vặn ngược đúng là đau đầu, loại này vặn trả ngược ba vớ nó làm kẹt mũi. Giờ e xài hầu hết loại này và hơn 90% gãy là khi trả ngược lại bị kẹt.

@Cụ Gà: thật ra vụ xoay là do cái máy nó có sẵn xoay, còn mình bắn đơn giản thì không cần, phun nước khi bắn sâu thì cần.

Cụ nên ngâm cứu  kiểu nạp điện & phóng điện có điều khiển đi, cho nó nhanh, chứ kiểu dùng điện trở này dòng bé bắn lâu lắm.

P/S: chắc e cũng cần 1 cái, mỗi lần đi bắn là toi 20-50k. Mà hình như năm nay chưa gãy cây nào.
Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CNC abc

Nếu cần ống bằng đồng đỏ có lỗ đường kính nhỏ tầm trên dưới 1mm thì các bác đến cửa hàng điện lạnh mua ống mao của tủ lạnh (thợ hay gọi là cáp tủ lạnh) mua loại nhỏ nhất ấy.
Ống đồng đỏ hoặc đồng đỏ nguyên khối bán rất nhiều ở chợ Lý Nam Đế trước cổng BV chợ rẫy ạ.
Tks

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Tùy loại mũi taro nữa anh. Với loại taro thẳng hoặc loại vát xéo mặt trước thì ba vớ nó rơi xuống, phải trả ngược thường xuyên để cắt ba vớ (vặn xuống 1/2 - vài vòng xong trả ngược lại), không trả không được.
> 
> Còn loại thân xoắn (hay gọi là taro máy), va vớ nó trồi ngược lên thì vặn ngược đúng là đau đầu, loại này vặn trả ngược ba vớ nó làm kẹt mũi. Giờ e xài hầu hết loại này và hơn 90% gãy là khi trả ngược lại bị kẹt.
> 
> @Cụ Gà: thật ra vụ xoay là do cái máy nó có sẵn xoay, còn mình bắn đơn giản thì không cần, phun nước khi bắn sâu thì cần.
> 
> Cụ nên ngâm cứu  kiểu nạp điện & phóng điện có điều khiển đi, cho nó nhanh, chứ kiểu dùng điện trở này dòng bé bắn lâu lắm.
> 
> P/S: chắc e cũng cần 1 cái, mỗi lần đi bắn là toi 20-50k. Mà hình như năm nay chưa gãy cây nào.
> Thanks.


Huhu... đang chờ bài hướng dẫn của lão Phúc bồ về loại mạch công suất lớn mà hắn lặn mất tiêu bác ợ. Mỗi lần nẹt ko biết dòng lên bao nhiêu, dùng con FET/transistor nào hợp giờ hả Phúc?

----------


## maxx.side

Ra mua mấy cay anten rút rút, tivi caset đời cổ đó dc 1 mớ lỗ lớn nhỏ tè le luôn

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

tao thấy cách tốt nhất là mày bỏ nhiều tiền 1 xíu mua taro OSG mới 100% , rồi dâng cho tao 10 cây đủ loại thì tao hướng dẫn cho cách taro đàng hoàng khỏi gãy , bỏ qua loại 2 cây Thượng Hải giá rẻ đê , cả china tốt đẹp gì đó nữa , giờ bắt tao xài hàng taro bèo tao sợ lắm hehehe.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, làm cái đồ taro giống mày chứ gì... Tao cũng có y chang mà mấy thằng nhóc làm biếng xài ấy chứ

Mà cần gì, gãy thì bắn bỏ thui, hohoho




> Ra mua mấy cay anten rút rút, tivi caset đời cổ đó dc 1 mớ lỗ lớn nhỏ tè le luôn


Mấy cây đó bằng sắt/inox gì đó, bắn ẹ lắm ạ. Mình thấy mấy cây dẫn điện tốt bắn nhanh & ít hao hơn

----------


## CNC abc

> Hehe em dùng 1 con microcontroller ợ. Nhưng em nghe đám sinh viên của cụ MyloveXXX chẳng chơi phức tạp thế, cụ ấy cho bọn nó dùng motor DC hay tự quấn solenoid là xong


Động cơ DC giảm tốc thì em hình dung ra rồi, dùng 2 mạch so sánh với 4 con transistor là xong, nhưng còn dùng solenoid thì nguyên lý thế nào? Bác nào biết cho tý thông tin đi ạ!



> Huhu... đang chờ bài hướng dẫn của lão Phúc bồ về loại mạch công suất lớn mà hắn lặn mất tiêu bác ợ. Mỗi lần nẹt ko biết dòng lên bao nhiêu, dùng con FET/transistor nào hợp giờ hả Phúc?


Em cũng đang hóng vụ này!
Nghe tên Phúc bồ thấy quen quen, không biết bác Phúc có phải khóa 90 BK không ạ?

----------


## Gamo

Ông MyloveXXX đâu ùi kìa

Mình thấy đơn giản thì thế này bác ợ

Khi điện cực than rớt chạm vào phôi thì solenoid đóng mạch, kéo điện cực lên cao => ngắt mạch, lại rớt xuống

Người đẹp này dùng lò xo và solenoid thay vì trọng lực

----------

CNC abc, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

nhớ là cụ gà có con motor linear nhể

----------

CNC abc, Gamo

----------


## maxx.side

> Mấy cây đó bằng sắt/inox gì đó, bắn ẹ lắm ạ. Mình thấy mấy cây dẫn điện tốt bắn nhanh & ít hao hơn


Bằng đồng thau mạ niken đó anh Gà, mà phải là đời cũ của Nhật nha, Trung Của là em ko chắc đâu đó  :Big Grin:

----------

CNC abc, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà sao linear EDM, flushing is never required?

@Cnc abc, maxx.side: hehe, để em đi mua mấy cây đồng đỏ về vọc thử xem.

Ngoài cái trò bắn taro thì EDM còn làm được gì nữa nhỉ?

----------


## CBNN

cắt dây cũng là EDM đó bác gà. bác làm luôn máy cằt dây cho nò gấu ! :Cool:

----------

CNC abc, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hix... cái máy bắn taro cùi mía làm lẹ chứ máy cắt dây mà DIY thì đem ra ngoài tiệm cắt rẻ hơn  :Wink:

----------

CNC abc

----------


## maxx.side

> Ủa, mà sao linear EDM, flushing is never required?
> 
> @Cnc abc, maxx.side: hehe, để em đi mua mấy cây đồng đỏ về vọc thử xem.
> 
> Ngoài cái trò bắn taro thì EDM còn làm được gì nữa nhỉ?


Còn dịch vụ khoan lỗ nòng súng trường nữa mà không biết anh có đám chơi không thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## CNC abc

> Ông MyloveXXX đâu ùi kìa
> 
> Mình thấy đơn giản thì thế này bác ợ
> 
> Khi điện cực than rớt chạm vào phôi thì solenoid đóng mạch, kéo điện cực lên cao => ngắt mạch, lại rớt xuống


Hay quá!
Dùng cách này bắn có nhanh hơn dùng motor chạy lên chạy xuống k ta? Em nghĩ chắc sẽ nhanh hơn vì chuyển động của nó nhanh hơn.




> Ủa, mà sao linear EDM, flushing is never required?
> 
> @Cnc abc, maxx.side: hehe, để em đi mua mấy cây đồng đỏ về vọc thử xem.
> 
> Ngoài cái trò bắn taro thì EDM còn làm được gì nữa nhỉ?


EDM sử dụng rất nhiều trong làm khuôn ép nhựa đó bác.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ông làm thử xem. Tui thấy nó đơn giản & có lẽ ngon hơn pp dùng microcontroller á. Nghe là 30 phút là xong  :Wink:

----------

CNC abc, yore

----------


## CNC abc

> Hehe, ông làm thử xem. Tui thấy nó đơn giản & có lẽ ngon hơn pp dùng microcontroller á. Nghe là 30 phút là xong


Vâng, chờ kiếm được bộ nguồn thì em sẽ làm thử. Cái này chắc sẽ rất nhanh.
Tks.

----------


## Salesvinhhao

các bác cần lấy mũi taro gãy, hay mũi khoan gãy (trong nhưng lỗ kín) các bác có thể tham khảo dòng máy này của bên em, giá rẻ mà rất hiệu quả. xung được cả chữ 
http://maycatdaycnc.vn/p/may-duc-lo-...o-mui-taro-gay

----------


## yore

Tình hình là mình cũng bị dính chưởng 2 cây taro M5 trong tấm nhôm. Cũng làm kính thưa các kiểu, từ cảo cho đi ren luôn rồi taro lớn hơn. Ngâm acid nitric (vụ mua acid này hơi bị căng, ra Kim Biên thì ko bán lẻ, ra chợ Hòa Bình thì có bình khoảng 300ml nhưng chả biết nồng độ vì họ dùng cho phân kim kim hoàn gì đó) nhưng nó vẫn trơ trơ, chỉ có vẻ hơi bị sét 1 tí thôi, chứ ko rã ra như có 1 số topic nói. Bác chủ có nhận lẻ tẻ vậy ko, xử giúp mình với, hoặc chỉ dùm mình chỗ nào có nhận lẻ tẻ vậy, Bình Thạnh càng tốt.

Thanks

----------


## yore

Mình có 2 lỗ bị dính taro, bạn nhận làm giúp mình nhé. Nếu được PM mình thông tin liên hệ nhé. Thanks

----------


## Gamo

Ui, tiêu đề này em đùa đấy, bên em ko làm cơ khí, ko có người làm mấy việc này ợ... bí quá phải tự xử lý chứ em làm biếng lắm

Bác thích thì bác tha ra khu Hà Tôn Quyền, nếu đi từ Hùng Vương thì băng qua ngã tư Hà Tôn Quyền và 3-2, bên trái có tiệm bắn điện Hòa Phát, bác nói họ bắn cho, nghe đâu là 5-10 phút là xong.
Nếu tìm ko ra, bác túm lão Phúc bồ 0986.280.431 hỏi xem chỗ lão hay bắn là ở đâu

----------

yore

----------


## nnk

> Ui, tiêu đề này em đùa đấy, bên em ko làm cơ khí, ko có người làm mấy việc này ợ...
> 
> Bác thích thì bác tha ra khu Hà Tôn Quyền, nếu đi từ Hùng Vương thì băng qua ngã tư Hà Tôn Quyền và 3-2, bên trái có tiệm bắn điện Hòa Phát, bác nói họ bắn cho, nghe đâu là 5-10 phút là xong.
> Nếu tìm ko ra, bác túm lão Phúc bồ 0986.280.431 hỏi xem chỗ lão hay bắn là ở đâu


ko biết 1 lỗ m4 gãy trên nhôm có nhận làm không nữa, tính trồng 1 cái để dành bắn mà dự án treo lâu quá

----------


## yore

:Wink:  bác nói có gì chập cheng hả ta. Sao lại đi Hùng Vương lại gặp ngã 4 Hà Tôn Quyền- 3/2 được !?!. Vậy chánh xác là nó nằm đường nào bác ? Họ tính 1 lỗ 4 ly khoảng bao nhiêu ngân lượng vậy bác

----------


## Gamo

Ui, bác đi Hùng Vương, quẹo vào Hà Tôn Quyền, đi qua ngã tư HTQ và 3-2, gần cuối đường Hà Tôn Quyền, bên trái nhe, tiệm Hòa Phát





> ko biết 1 lỗ m4 gãy trên nhôm có nhận làm không nữa, tính trồng 1 cái để dành bắn mà dự án treo lâu quá


Hehe, chắc nhận. Ngày xưa em cắt dây ở đó, chỉ biết là nó có dịch vụ khoan lỗ bằng EDM chứ chưa thử bao vờ. Giá chỗ đó cũng bình dân, ko rẻ, ko đắt

----------

nnk, yore

----------


## yore

Sáng kẹt đi mần kiếm lúa, tối về mới loay hoay với cái đống bùi nhùi đc các bác à. Khó khăn trăm bề. Nên đi chạy lòng vòng kiếm chỗ bắn điện thì bó tay. Trước khi post bài hỏi ở đây, mình đã lầng quầng chơi axit nitric rồi. Phải nói cực kỳ khó khăn với món này. Mua cũng khó, Kim Biên ko bán lẻ món này. Mua nguyên thùng về thì xài ko hết chỉ có nước tắm = acid nitric !!!

Chạy ra chợ Hòa Bình thì có, đường gì và tiệm gì thì mình quên rồi, nhưng nó là tiệm vật tư làm kim hoàn. Ra đó nói mua acid trắng (nói nitric có thể họ ko biết!!!). Mua về be bờ cho lỗ taro bằng đất sét Nhật, đổ acid vô, bóc khói các kiểu. Ngâm đó vài tiếng đồng hồ là xong. Đổ axit ra, cái taro vẫn còn nguyên ! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Rửa qua nước, làm tiếp vài lần nữa là ok. Cái taro cũng còn nguyên !!  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

Vụ axit không xong, quay qua bạo lực.



Chơi cái cảo sên xe máy, cảo nó ra. Cảo cũng thép, taro cũng thép, nhưng ren thì nhôm. Sao 1 hồi hì hụi thì gãy cái đầu ti cảo !!! Lực cảo rất kinh mà ko thể ra được. Nên các bạn quên cái trò cưỡng hiếp này đi là vừa, ko bao giờ ra được, mặc dù đây chỉ là taro M5.

Hết cách, nên tìm chỗ bắn điện. Mà thấy có 2 lỗ cũng chắc chẳng chỗ nào làm. Nên thôi, tiếp tục làm bartender, và lần này đắp bờ bằng silicon cây, ngon hơn đất sét.

KQL: ko attach được file hình !

Công thức 5 nước + 1 axit nitric + ít ruột dây điện. (axit đậm đặc ko xử lý được đâu, đừng ham đậm đặc là tốt !!!)

Great !

----------

Gamo

----------


## yore

Đã xử lý được bằng hóa chất nha các bác. Nhưng khá là chua trong việc mua hóa chất vì họ ko bán lẻ, và mua đc thì ko phải chỉ chế vô là đc. Ai làm bartender mới xử lý được  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> Sáng kẹt đi mần kiếm lúa, tối về mới loay hoay với cái đống bùi nhùi đc các bác à. Khó khăn trăm bề. Nên đi chạy lòng vòng kiếm chỗ bắn điện thì bó tay. Trước khi post bài hỏi ở đây, mình đã lầng quầng chơi axit nitric rồi. Phải nói cực kỳ khó khăn với món này. Mua cũng khó, Kim Biên ko bán lẻ món này. Mua nguyên thùng về thì xài ko hết chỉ có nước tắm = acid nitric !!!
> 
> Chạy ra chợ Hòa Bình thì có, đường gì và tiệm gì thì mình quên rồi, nhưng nó là tiệm vật tư làm kim hoàn. Ra đó nói mua acid trắng (nói nitric có thể họ ko biết!!!). Mua về be bờ cho lỗ taro bằng đất sét Nhật, đổ acid vô, bóc khói các kiểu. Ngâm đó vài tiếng đồng hồ là xong. Đổ axit ra, cái taro vẫn còn nguyên !. Rửa qua nước, làm tiếp vài lần nữa là ok. Cái taro cũng còn nguyên !! 
> 
> Vụ axit không xong, quay qua bạo lực.
> 
> 
> 
> Chơi cái cảo sên xe máy, cảo nó ra. Cảo cũng thép, taro cũng thép, nhưng ren thì nhôm. Sao 1 hồi hì hụi thì gãy cái đầu ti cảo !!! Lực cảo rất kinh mà ko thể ra được. Nên các bạn quên cái trò cưỡng hiếp này đi là vừa, ko bao giờ ra được, mặc dù đây chỉ là taro M5.
> ...


Hehe, bác cho xem pp bartender của bác với...

Mà quên, mấy cụ cơ khí dễ thương lắm, 10k-30k họ cũng làm thôi, đừng ngại

----------


## yore

> Công thức 5 nước + 1 axit nitric + ít ruột dây điện. (axit đậm đặc ko xử lý được đâu, đừng ham đậm đặc là tốt !!!)


Bartender theo công thức trên đấy bác ! Ra ngon và ngọt. Hố hố

----------


## Gamo

Hehe nếm chưa?

----------

